# Further legitimization of fibromyalgia as a true medical condition



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFurther legitimization of fibromyalgia as a true medical conditionhttp://www.eurekalert.org:80/pub_releases/...s-flo062407.php


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

YAY!!!!!Thanks for sharing this article Eric!!


----------

